# We would like to give you this present



## niki_zgz

Hello!

I want to write a note for someone who I want to give a present, in chinese, but I'm having problems with the sentence "We would like to give you this present".

My attemp is: 我们要送你们这个礼物  

but I think 要 is not the correct word for this. Could you please help me? 

Thank you!


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Hi niki_zgz!
I would say 我们*想*送你们这个礼物, but 要 is not wrong in your sentence.
For me, 想 is more like "would like to" and sounds more polite, while the tone of 要 sounds firmer, like "we've made a decision to give you this present. You deserve it so you must take it."


----------



## stellari

niki_zgz said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to write a note for someone who I want to give a present, in chinese, but I'm having problems with the sentence "We would like to give you this present".
> 
> My attemp is: 我们要送你们这个礼物
> 
> but I think 要 is not the correct word for this. Could you please help me?
> 
> Thank you!



like Lucia, I too believe 要 shows a stronger desire than 想. 要 suggests that the action will almost surely happen, whereas 想 indicates a mere thought, which may or may not happen.
By the way, I notice that in English, people use 'this XXX' to refer to some particular thing/person that may not be present at the conversation. For example, 'This guy hit me.' could refer to some guy who the listener does not know about or never seen. However, in Mandarin, 这个 always refers to something the talkers could see/hear/sense. So if this note is not sent ALONG WITH the present or at least a picture of the present, then you had better stick with '一个'(a). Or alternatively, you can use ‘有个' with a slight different word order:
我们有个礼物要送给你。(lit. We have a present (that we) want to give you.)


----------



## tarlou

Maybe you also want to replace 送 with 送给, which makes the sentence sound more fluent: 我们想送给你们这件礼物.
Or you can use the 把 structure: 我们想把这件礼物送给你们.

Edit: I didn't see #3 while editing. stellari's suggestion sounds good.


----------



## Daffodil100

TO: OP

#1 How many persons are you going to give the present?

You = 你 （one person）, 你们（two or more than two persons）



> I want to write a note for someone who I want to give a present, in chinese, but I'm having problems with the sentence "We would like to give you this present".
> 
> My attemp is: 我们要送你们这个礼物



#2 How will you send this note to someone? Does it go with the present?

If it goes with the present, I would suggest as below:

A) 这是我们送你们的礼物。This is our gift for you ("you" probably refers to a family, a group.)
B) 这是我们送你的礼物。This is our gift for you ("you" refers to one person)
C) 这是我送你的礼物。This is my gift for you
D) 这是我送你们的礼物。This is my gift for you

There is inconsistency in your English between the title of thread and the post, and between your English and your Chinese translation regarding to the personal pronouns for both subjects and objects. It would be helpful that you confirm what you are going to say in English.


----------



## niki_zgz

Thank you everyone for your help!!! 

The note is going with the present, we are going to give it in hand but we are not good in chinese so that's the point with the note  

Thank you again!!!!!! You are really nice


----------



## Daffodil100

这是我们送你的礼物。This is our gift for you ("you" refers to one person)


----------



## goodatchinese

All the transelations above are good. But actually we always say "请您收下这份礼物". I'm not good at English dont known how to translate it with mood. It means "Please take this present", in a very respectful way.


----------



## Daffodil100

goodatchinese said:


> All the transelations above are good. But actually we always say "请您收下这份礼物". I'm not good at English dont known how to translate it with mood. It means "Please take this present", in a very respectful way.



I beg to differ. The OP might want to tell the gift receiver that the gift is from her/his family, i.e. the couple. 


请您收下这份礼物-Doesn't indicate who send the gift. In the thread of the title, the OP indicated it is "we" who would like to send the gift.

I would feel different if I knew the gift was from my boss and his wife, or my boss.


----------



## goodatchinese

Daffodil100 said:


> I beg to differ. The OP might want to tell the gift receiver that the gift is from her/his family, i.e. the couple.
> 
> 
> 请您收下这份礼物-Doesn't indicate who send the gift. In the thread of the title, the OP indicated it is "we" who would like to send the gift.
> 
> I would feel different if I knew the gift was from my boss and his wife, or my boss.


Believe me ,Chinese people are implicative, they will definitely know who gives the gift and why they receiving one.You need specify who gives the present in one case, the giver totally has totally no relative with the sender. There is really no difference between the gift is from my boss and his wife ,or only my boss. It is our culture. Even i will have a conversation when i home with my wife, " i got a gift from Jack, maybe you can say thank you to Jane when you meet her tomorrow", Jack and Jane are couples and Jack says nothing when giving me the gift.


----------



## Daffodil100

I am Chinese too. I don't think it is same. I received gifts from my boss, but didn't mean their kids also sent me that. It's another possibility you just would like to Jane to forward your appreciation to Jack.

I won't say that to Jane. I will ask him why he sent me that. If he doesn't indicate, I will think it is just Jack who gives the gift. I don't think the gift will involve his wife, his grandpa, grandma, his uncle, etc.

My colleague also wanted to send me a gift- a scarf, and he said it was not useful for him. I asked him why not gave it to his wife. It was definitely not a gift from the couple. I wouldn't accept gift from married men without proper reason. In this case, if you write 请您收下这件礼物。I will reject. 

If he indicated 这是我和我太太送给你的礼物。Probably I would take it without any concern.


----------



## goodatchinese

But you will sent the kids some gifts just because you got a gift from your boss, right? True, if you just want to have a translation , you are right. But if you want to give the present, i think my way is more Chinese.


----------



## xiaolijie

@ Daffodil and goodatchinese:
I think we've got a fair idea of what you both are saying. That is very good, but there is no need to go beyond. Would you not agree? 

Welcome to the forum, goodatchinese!


----------



## goodatchinese

xiaolijie said:


> @ Daffodil and goodatchinese:
> I think we've got a fair idea of what you both are saying. That is very good, but there is no need to go beyond. Would you not agree?
> 
> Welcome to the forum, goodatchinese!



Totally.Thanks to *xiaolijie.*
And to Daffodil, i hope there's something misunderstood between us. I'm  really not good at Engilish. SORRY!


----------

